# what is the one added component in your farming operation that has truly been a 'game changer' for you and your operation?



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

What is the one added component in your farming operation that has truly been a 'game changer' for you and your operation in the last 5 years?

A few details would help....

Lynn


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Purchase of 6 forage king hay baskets for us. Cut our labour to a fraction. Works really well for delivering up to 10 min drive away, ok at 15 min drive.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

One simple answer....... Family









5 years ago my wife quit teaching and went on maternity leave and has stayed with me on the farm full time since. She grew up on an acreage with five cows and has adjusted to having 500 cows, 2 kids, and a crazy husband quite well. Currently she is out pulling 50' of heavy harrows in some ugly hills without any issues. The kids and I are out dealing with a few problematic cows and then got to find some lunch. Makes the stressful/miserable times much more enjoyable when you are surrounded by loved ones. The kids can now open gates, load syringes, and sweep the shop floor(kind of????).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have constantly been changing my operation for quite some time....well, OK....since I started. There have been numerous tractors, accumulators, rakes, mowers and other ag equipment. There have been changes to the methods in which we handle logistics....trailers, trucks and such. But without a doubt, in terms of equipment, the addition of a 10 basket Tedder was a "game changer" for us.....it seems so benign but it has drastically reduced our dry down time in the humid southeast. Tedding can be done by my least experienced operator, freeing myself to prepare in other ways instead of wandering around a field fluffing grass, it pays one of the larger dividends.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Not to kiss butt but I would say hands down this site. I've been in a bind more than once and every time there is someone here who has an idea on what to do to remedy it. It's a God send in a area where there aren't many people who do this anymore. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

For me, using humidity to keep leaves on the hay. HayWilson's laying that out, and then being able to apply it by being full time on the farm, has led to immense quality improvements in the bale. Still takes figuring out just how to do it each and every time, because weather conditions are different every time.

Reed


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Experience both good and bad. Wisdom and patience earned painfully as the result of impatient arrogance. Not trying to fight the land as much just come to an understanding with it. Equipment Dept most changed so far with the center pivot and learning (thanks to Hay talk) how to adjust a wheel take and the subsequent purchase.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The rear grapple I built. Doubled my hauling capacity .


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaroncboo said:


> Not to kiss butt but I would say hands down this site. I've been in a bind more than once and every time there is someone here who has an idea on what to do to remedy it. It's a God send in a area where there aren't many people who do this anymore. Thanks to all of you.


I agree this site and the internet in general are probably the biggest change in my lifetime. If i'm working on something or have a question on chemical or anything, I take to the internet and find the answer. Sometimes it takes longer than I expect to find the answer but usually do.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

woodland said:


> One simple answer....... Family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best answer given.

I like the cow calving in the background, nice touch. haha


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

If I can comment on Woodland and IHCman that was the answer that touched my heart for that is some what my desire. If is not likely my wife will be running a piece of equipment steady but just like helping me hook to trailer a few minutes ago and the hope my four year takes up the operation and makes this farm though not large at least a fifth generation one. Thought it would be my now 14 year old but he has loss his love of the equipment and the land. Then often they will remember how they did enjoy it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Money.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I would say our biggest change was going from having someone put our hay to us doing it ourselves, and getting into the cattle business.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

lcjaynes said:


> What is the one added component in your farming operation that has truly been a 'game changer' for you and your operation in the last 5 years?
> 
> A few details would help....
> 
> Lynn


1st: I'd say my ability after 5+ years of hard lessons, to be able to communicate effectively with land owners and reassure them I will take care of their property (in other words, get the hay baled). It has opened doors for me to larger and larger landowners and helped me acquire acreage.

2nd: finding like minded people on hay talk and listen to their suggestions. I don't always agree, but their insights are top notch.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

My faith. Every year it grows deeper and is more fruitful as I tend God's land and care for his creation. What a blessing it is to be a farmer!


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Our customer base. It took a lot of effort, years, patience, and busting of tail. We work extremely hard at offering a quality product, priced accordingly, and on time delivery, weather permitting. Offering options of different kinds of hay, we serve owners of alpaca, deer, horses, lamb/sheep, beef, elk, dairy. Bales that don't make feed get moved as roadside mulch. Oat straw has a strong market in livestock bedding. We bought zero advertising for 2017, relied strictly on repeat customers and word of mouth. Sold out by February 2018.

Developing customer relationships is key. Honesty, being humble, and showing an appreciation for there business, goes a long way. My customers all have a "xylophone" ring tone on my phone. When they call...........it's music to my ears.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

IHCman said:


> That is the best answer given.
> 
> I like the cow calving in the background, nice touch. haha


Our kids job while we're out tagging calves is to look for water bags. They get excited when they find one like in the picture. I love seeing how much they progress and grow up every day. My daughter wanted to see the kill floor at the slaughter house when my wife picked up the last heifer we had processed there. They weren't killing that day but they showed them the cooler full of carcasses. Kinda surprises even me????


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

By far it would be this site......although I have been a member for more than 5 years now. I would not be where I am today if it wasn't for the wealth of knowledge shared and the help I have received here on Haytalk. Have also made some very good friends that I would have never met if it wasn't for being on Haytalk.

Hayden


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

For me on a different thought I had arthritis in my hips since I was 35 years and after a little over 20 years of agony I got them replaced just two and a half years ago it made a big difference


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

A 4 basket tedder.
Also developing a market.
Thankful for a supportive wife and a father I get along great with.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In last 5 yrs GPS,more so on the grain side of the farming operation.

20 yrs ago disc mower/conditioner

30 yrs ago the Rd baler


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Big square baler. And skid steer and wheel loaders.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

The v rake. Going from a single rotary to the 12 wheel v rake for round baling.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Big square baler. And skid steer and wheel loaders.


Were you round baling before big square? What is the upside for you? 
Was it simply the easier loading? Bigger bale size? I'm still trying to justify the much greater baler expense and larger tractor requirements


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Had to really mull this question over - here is my best answer to date:

HayTalk is the one component that has created the most change for me. I would consider this knowledge that I have learned on HT as 'priceless'.  I have basically tripled my tonnage per acre, while increasing my hay quality. I probably wouldn't own a tedder (6 basket), rotary rake (double), disc mow/conditioner, accumulator/grapple system (Kuhn) nor soon to be completed hay shed with an asphalt floor & new telehandler, without HT. I wouldn't be 100% no-till, using hybrid alfalfas, fertilizing/liming/soil testing on a regular basis, nor have GPS on one of my tractors, without HT. And defiantly would never even thought of making dry hay in less than 48 hours, without HT!

Hat's off to some special folks that have contributed their wisdom/ideas to HT, I will mention (in no particular order), HayWilson, Mike10 & VHaby. Wilson's wisdom on pan evaporation and spreading of hay (& AWIS weather site it seems), Vincent's wisdom on soil & it's amendments and Mike's sharing of knowledge/special tools, has helped switch me to almost all NH equipment (NH should be giving him a bonus).

I have to admit I was a 'lurker' on HT for a lot of years, before I joined, always thinking that I had nothing to contribute or was too dumb to helpful (both of these were MY foolhardy thoughts and still could be true sometimes it seems). I've always felt welcome once I joined. I stupidly have 'stepped on' some good folks' toes (not intentionally however, just my speaking my sometimes dumb opinion). I have also made some assumptions that were like my opinions completely or partially wrong. :mellow: But it goes to be a human being, I would surmise, the one way not to make a mistake is do nothing perhaps (then again, that could be construed as a mistake also).

So to all the HT lurkers out there, quit lurking and join, you will be glad you did (or least I will be glad, because your opinion/thoughts/knowledge/questions could be very *VALUEABLE* to me or someone else). I believe there is no dumb questions, just some dumb answers (possibly from a stubborn person like me even ).

For those already here contributing on HT, please continue to offer your input/wisdom/knowledge/questions, that make this a GREAT site. 

Finally, the best I can say is a big THANK-YOU to everyone here on HT for your post(s).

Naturally, I might just edit/change this after I mull it over while traveling around my hay fields, this summer (while digesting new HT stuff). 

Larry

PS: Thanks Lynn for asking the question. I know you ask for one 'component', but it seem the common denominator as I looked at my list was always HT, so it has to be the 'one' component.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Widairy said:


> The v rake. Going from a single rotary to the 12 wheel v rake for round baling.


I can certainly see that......single rotors are painfully slow.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

have many new products have changed our operation round baler in the 80's then diskbine 90's net wrap round baler 90's rotary rake and tedders 2000's. That being said the Kuhn accumulator and grapples have returned the most dollars and saved more time than any other investment we have ever made.We are making 7000 to 10,000 more sm squares per year because of the accumulator.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Were you round baling before big square? What is the upside for you?
> Was it simply the easier loading? Bigger bale size? I'm still trying to justify the much greater baler expense and larger tractor requirements


Went to big square from small squares. All hand labor. We never did do round hay for ourselves. Round hay doesn't work with our feeding system at all. We do round bale most of our corn stalks as that is more efficient.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

A tedder. I'm the first one in my area to use one regularly, and the first time I tried one, my eyes were opened to a new world of haying. With it, I've been able to cut my dry down time dramatically which in turn has increased the quality and look of my hay dramatically, as well as allowed me to get more hay up in short weather windows. It's also given me more control over the drying process when the weather is iffy. We're always at the mercy of the weather, and any time you can push back a little bit, It makes farming that much more enjoyable.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

r82230 said:


> HayTalk is the one component that has created the most change for me. I would consider this knowledge that I have learned on HT as 'priceless'.
> 
> Hat's off to some special folks that have contributed their wisdom/ideas to HT, I will mention (in no particular order), HayWilson, Mike10 & VHaby. Wilson's wisdom on pan evaporation and spreading of hay (& AWIS weather site it seems), Vincent's wisdom on soil & it's amendments and Mike's sharing of knowledge/special tools, has helped switch me to almost all NH equipment (NH should be giving him a bonus).
> 
> ...


I could not agree more, such great knowledge here! I learned all I know about the hay world here on Haytalk. I learned how to prepare my fields, get and read my soil tests, sprig my fields and care for my grass right here on Haytalk. I most definitely would not be where I am today without all the wonderful friends I have found here.

I would echo the list Larry made and add Somedevildawg because of his special knowledge and help with Tifton 85. I would love to have the time and money to travel the country and the world to shake your hands and thank you in person. When I miss checking Haytalk each day I feel like I missed my morning coffee with friends'

Thanks everyone!

Buddy


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

A couple changes in last five years but none have been game changers. GPS and bale grab for the Tele helped last year but like most recent changes they boost efficiency but haven't altered that much.

The game changer and biggest risk was 17 years ago when I started making bundles.

It didn't change that much on the day of harvest, it still takes weather, capital and labor to pull it off. I could harvest a lot more in a day but that required more acres which took more capital and incurred more weather risk. Sounds like the typical modern production ag story.

The real change was packaging and the value that it represents to certain customers. Having determined the local market wasn't lucrative enough most years, the bundle was the key to reasonable/ convenient freight. Eventually I was able to move away from open trailers to vans for the few loads I pull and that led to the second game changer which is dropping trailers for customers.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to agree with many that have already posted, this forum has been the game changer. A lot of the changes I have made came from the ideas or advice of this forum and I have been helped out of a few jams by the folks here.

So thanks everyone!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Larry,
How thick are you going on your asphalt floor on your hay barn? And what kind of equipment are you planning on running on it?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

sethd11 said:


> Larry,
> How thick are you going on your asphalt floor on your hay barn? And what kind of equipment are you planning on running on it?


Plan is 2 'lifts' of 1 1/2" compacted layers, so 3" finished floor. One key I have be told is a good base, which I started with (160,000# semi not cutting in 1/2"). Then a base of 21AA, which I have put down about 8" of (160,000# loads), also compacted before asphalt placement. I'm doing 80' of shed with asphalt, the other 40' will be 6" concrete (on 8" of sand, plus base). This is where I plan on equipment storage and/or hay 'over flow' on pallets. If I use whole shed for hay, should (in theory anyhow) have about 22,000 small square bale capacity. 64' x 120', with 20' eves, BTW.

Mainly the other equipment running on asphalt will be wagons for unloading purposes, telehandler and tractor (also for unloading).

Not saying lighter stuff will not get stored on asphalt (tedder, rotary and roll bar rakes, Ford 2000, as some examples).

Some of the lumber is suppose to be delivered today for the shed, finally.  Was suppose to get started a month ago, but seems the Amish can get behind themselves. 

Larry


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

Our big game changer this year is stepping up from an open station Deere 2550 to a cab 4430. A world of difference when round baling. So much cleaner and ample horsepower for the rolling. Second step up was to sell the 6ft drum mower and go to a 9ft haybine. It cuts really well and not having to diddle with the drum from transport to cut is so much nicer. I rarely have to get off the tractor now. Plenty fast for our little operation.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know if it is "one component" as requested, but I would say the mechanized handling of small bales; it consists of accumulator, 2 grapples, skid steer, and new barn built to the dimensions to make loading/unloading with a grapple a nice fit without wasted space. There have been other night-and-day improvements that have been made around here to save time/labor, but the hay handling is what makes it possible to do @100 acres without much help.

Mark


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Now Y'all don't laugh out loud when reading this.....

A few years ago I was pounding T-post with old faithful, a pipe pounder, my hands couldn't take much of that crap...

I was browsing fleebay and came across a gas powdered post driver, it wasn't cheap but it was just what I needed so I sperged and bought it...

That thing will drive a t-post through a rock and never look back, all I half to do is pull the trigger and stand their...

Simple little things like that makes my work more better.. and now a few of my friends borrow it and they can't believe I don't charge them to use it...

Simple things are where the happy times are...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

It's one like this one....

https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=25889


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I was using a homeade widow maker driving t-posts once and the tube wasn't long enuf and of course I came down right beside the post and ripped the hide and then some off the backs of my knuckles....I want one too...


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I was using a homeade widow maker driving t-posts once and the tube wasn't long enuf and of course I came down right beside the post and ripped the hide and then some off the backs of my knuckles....I want one too...


Aww, that's not that bad Dawg, had a friend who made his own, made the tube too short. Went up, it came off the post, and down on the top of his head. He woke up in the hospital. Think it was the wife that found him, out cold, laying there.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

reede said:


> Aww, that's not that bad Dawg, had a friend who made his own, made the tube too short. Went up, it came off the post, and down on the top of his head. He woke up in the hospital. Think it was the wife that found him, out cold, laying there.


Damn it man....they's a reason they're called "widow makers" down here. I can tell you the one I was using was heavy, short and no longer available around here


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

reede said:


> Aww, that's not that bad Dawg, had a friend who made his own, made the tube too short. Went up, it came off the post, and down on the top of his head. He woke up in the hospital. Think it was the wife that found him, out cold, laying there.


My 20 year old son did that last week driving post for a seed corn test plot for his summer internship. Didn't knock him out but got 3 staples in the top of his head.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

For my little operation my 8 wheel V rake is a huge upgrade for me! Only taking a 1/4 the time to rake compared to the the ol’ Roll-a-bar and being able to make double windrows per pass means I can get to baling sooner in the afternoon.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

There have been a few changes over the last 7-8 years here. 3x3 baler. Milstak on a 1089 stacker, 150 more acres, new barn, compact wheel loader. Though I don't think any of those really were game changers. Just made the way I put up hay differently. I guess faster. A true game changer I guess comes in the form of a battery powered impact wrench. Small yes, but ever so good.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

haybaler101 said:


> My 20 year old son did that last week driving post for a seed corn test plot for his summer internship. Didn't knock him out but got 3 staples in the top of his head.


Family friend cut his pinky off and another nearly cut off his thumb, both of them brought it up too far and of course missed the post on the way down.

For us the 10 wheel kuhn rake sped us up tremendously over the NH 256 we were using. I still like some aspects of the bar rake but no denying wheel rake productivity.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I finally got around to opening up the latest addition of Progressive Forage, and I wasn't more than a couple of pages into it when I sat up in my chair because I realized that the article was about this thread. If you haven't read the article yet, here's a link to the online version of it. It's fun to know that we're apart of something that may be helpful to the haying community.

https://www.progressiveforage.com/blogs/editors-notes/battle-cry-of-giants


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Just so you know, I'll never quote any of you directly without express permission. I don't want to scare anyone away.... you're too valuable to me.

If you have any concerns at all, please visit with me. I appreciate so much hearing the chatter on this site.

Lynn


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Very cool????


----------

